# Favorite Beer



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Alright so heres the story. I have been wanting to try Samuel Adams for a long time now, I couldn't tell you why, I have just always had this vision in my mind that they have great beer. Well I finally went out and got a variety pack, it has the Black Lager, Honey Porter, and Irish Red. Right now I am enjoying a bottle of the Black Lager, I had mixed feelings before trying this because I thought it would have a taste like Guiness (sp), but surprisingly this has now become my favorite beer. I've yet to try the other two, but I have heard that the Irish Red is supposed to be excellent, and I do enjoy honey, so I am pretty sure that I will enjoy it. 

Anyways, to the point, what is your favorite beer, whether it be your favorite to have with a cigar, or just in general.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I really like Rogue's Dead Guy Ale and their Chocolate Stout. Rogue kicks ass! :tu:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Samuel Adams Boston Lager


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I would love if Sam Adams came out with a variety pack of all of their brews (it would probably be huge, but I'd still love to get it) They have such a wide variety of beer that everyone could probably fine at least one they like. 

The thing that I find funny is that up until about 6 months ago, I HATED beer, all of it tasted the same, and I started drinking more and really its an acquired taste


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Malheur 10, Dupont Saison, Rogue XS I2PA, Rogue XS Barleywine, Rogue's Chocolate Stout, Dogfish Head 90-minute IPA, Dogfish Head Raison D'Etre, Dogfish Head Raison D'Extra, and a real Black and Tan when available. Duvel and Three Philosophers are on a second tier with Ommegang, Young's Chocolate Stout, Paulaner Oktoberfest, and well, I could go on and on.

scottie


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

I love the Samuel Adams Octoberfest beer! Of course it is only produced and sold in the early fall months, but the taste of the Octoberfest is excellent!! I still have a full case of the beer in my fridge from my birthday this past October. Other than that, I also enjoy the Magic Hat line and the Blue Moon line.....having a Honey Moon as we speak!!!

:ss


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Stone Smoked Porter.


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

A lot of people have chimed in on the subject here - http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12834&page=17 . :tu

PS: My all time favorite is Pliny the Younger.


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

Darrell said:


> I really like Rogue's Dead Guy Ale and their Chocolate Stout. Rogue kicks ass! :tu:tu


:tpd: Dead Guy is Bad ass but It's like 7 bucks a bottle here... I usually just drink Miller Lite.


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

I really like Yuengling Lager. Also like Guinness too, but only if it's from tap.


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

I also had a beer/drink once called a "Snakebite." The bartender put half Harp and half cider beer into my glass! I really liked it a :tulot, but I think it would be better suited for a nice winter drink!

Jonathan


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

NJ Stogie King said:


> I also had a beer/drink once called a "Snakebite." The bartender put half Harp and half cider beer into my glass! I really liked it a :tulot, but I think it would be better suited for a nice winter drink!
> 
> Jonathan


In Gibraltar they have a drink called Snakebite Black which is half cider and half Guinness. THOSE THINGS ARE DANGEROUS. I also like the mixture of half cider, half boddington's but they are sneaky strong.

scottie


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Okocim green label.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2008)

I took my youngest son (just turned 18) for a four day get-away and rented a cabin at a state park. 
With us came some good eats and smokes along with some Sam Adams Cherry Wheat and Honey Porter. 
Their Boston Ale however, is my favorite.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Miller Lite :tu

And thats not a joke.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Michelob Ultra


----------



## bigliver (Jun 3, 2008)

1. Bear Republic Red Rocket Ale
2. Shipyard Import
3. Rogue Dead Guy Ale


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Westvleteren trapist :tu


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

My favorite is Beer , I like so many different brews that I couldn't remember all of them and if I could it would take forever to type them all up . I'm not a wine or liquor guy , I'm a Beer guy plane and simple . My current favorites are Hoegartten in the warm months and Chimay Red in the cold months . Drink what you like ! :tu


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

I have to say that I like Yuengling, Blue Moon, anything wheat really, and a lot of Belgian beers like Chimay blue, I have found out over time that I not the biggest fan of very hopped up beers Like IPA's


----------



## Narbs (Jan 16, 2008)

Not sure how far this stuff reaches outside Oregon, but Widmer Hefeweizen is my absolute favorite. If anyone runs across it, give this stuff a shot, wheat beer is for the gods. :tu

I have a hard time with Samuel Adams beer, the winter seasonal is great and so is the boston lager, but on the other hand the cherry wheat has so much cherry flavor to it that I can't figure out how it can be labeled as beer. Am I alone on this? :mn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Favorite Imports: Guinness, Negra Modelo
Favorite Domestic: Anchor Porter
Favorite Microbrew: Brainblasta (Porterhouse Brewing Co., Dublin)


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, since I'm 20, I don't actually have one... but WERE I to be!...

*Domestic*: Sam Adams (Boston Lager, Cherry Wheat, Scotch Ale) and Dogfish Head

*Imports*: I love Guinness... plain and simple. Sapporo is also nice, but I'll usually reach for a Peroni.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I have a few:
Murphy's Irish Red, Kilkeny's, Palm, De Koninck, Jupiler, Hertog Jan & Grolsch. I recently had a Japanese beer, Iki beer, and that was pretty nice too.


----------



## doc8466 (Jun 2, 2008)

All time favorite is Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout. His Nut Brown Ale is also fantastic.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2008)

Narbs said:


> Not sure how far this stuff reaches outside Oregon, but Widmer Hefeweizen is my absolute favorite. If anyone runs across it, give this stuff a shot, wheat beer is for the gods. :tu
> 
> I have a hard time with Samuel Adams beer, the winter seasonal is great and so is the boston lager, but on the other hand the cherry wheat has so much cherry flavor to it that I can't figure out how it can be labeled as beer. Am I alone on this? :mn


Since ale, stouts and beers have been brewed with what was available and in season (chocolate, coffee, etc...). I think the cherry wheat, although somewaht unique, follows this tradition. So, I think of it as a beer and I like it. I find it refreshing and tasty on a hot summer day.

I have turned on family and friends to this beer and about half do not like it because like you, they don't like cherries in their beer. It is, in their mind, not traditional beer.

I do understand. I tried SA White Ale a couple of years ago and it was too fruity for me. I do love trying them all, though.

So much beer, so little time.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Alright so I finally got a chance to try the Honey Porter and Irish Red out of the variety pack that I tried. I have to say the Honey Porter really let me down, I was expecting a much better taste. The initial taste when it enters your mouth is not bad, but as soon as you swallow it all goes down hill! 

The Irish red was not to bad, not my favorite, but it is up there in taste.

My favorite has been the Black Lager. I don't know what it is about this stuff, but I have really enjoyed it. 

What is everyones feelings about Home Brewing? 

I am getting a bigger place here soon, so I will actually have a place to do my brewing, so any suggestions for the best home brews are also appreciated!


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

Boddingtons all the way!!!!

Love Irish car bombs too!!


----------



## trashman_01 (Oct 7, 2007)

Drinking a Sam Sdams Honey Porter as I type......very nice with a 601 Oscuro corona!


----------



## frogman18 (Jul 2, 2007)

sorry guys but i love my Bud Light, but then again what college kid doesnt?


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

:r, I do enjoy bud light. I remember back in high school we used to have to drink Bush Light because it was the cheapest! That stuff is horrible!!!!!


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

Coors light


----------



## frogman18 (Jul 2, 2007)

Infin1ty said:


> :r, I do enjoy bud light. I remember back in high school we used to have to drink Bush Light because it was the cheapest! That stuff is horrible!!!!!


You know thats funny i have a secret love of Busch Light i used to burn that stuff up a few years ago when i was in highschool, i still like the stuff when youve been out working on a hot day nothing beats it.


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

boulvard wheat or fat tire:al


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Too many to pick just one... I am a fan of Heineken, Yuengling, Guinness, and Sam Smith's Nut Brown Ale to name a few. 

For an absolute favorite, I can't come to a serious conclusion... it's just too hard.


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

211.


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

If I had to pick just one brewer it would be Sam Adams. 

Favorite Summer brew is definitely Magic Hat's Hocus Pocus

Drinking all night in the bar Heineken Light or Guinness


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm not the _biggest_ beer connoisseur (althought I suppose turning 21 will change that :bn), but I like to think I have a decent taste for beer.

My hands down favorite is *Sam Adams White Ale*--it's the Spring version of their seasonal brew. It's a hearty and full-flavored beer, but it's also a light and fruity ale...simply delicious.

A close second for me is *Magic Hat #9*, their version of a Pale Ale. It's similar to the White Ale, with prominent peach flavors.

Also a note-worthy beer is the *Sam Adams Pale Ale*. It seems pretty clear what kind of beers that I'm partial to (maybe it's the warm weather?) But hey, they're delicioso!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Infin1ty said:


> :r, I do enjoy bud light. I remember back in high school we used to have to drink Bush Light because it was the cheapest! That stuff is horrible!!!!!


Keystone Light is still $18.98 for 30 'Stones!


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout. Now, if this stuff wasn't so dang expensive, I would drink it all the time. :al


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

I have tried a couple differnt ones lately but I seem to like Peroni beer over others. 

Anyome esle like Peroni?


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

I love just about everything by Sam Smith, Oatmeal Stout, Taddy Porter, Nut Brown Ale, and the Lager are all amazing brews. Also one of my favorite porters is Sierra Nevada Porter. And lately Sam Adams Summer Ale has been owning me.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

*Didn't drink beer for a while, I drank a bottle of *
*Warsteiner Premium Verum a german beer Yeaterdaym 
I got on luftansa in October boy was that good*


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Keystone Light is still $18.98 for 30 'Stones!


Where the hell do you live?! I love me some Keystone, and back in Ohio it's onlt $12.99 for a case of 30, while here in Mass it's like $14.99. Good stuff man!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

thunderbucks said:


> Where the hell do you live?! I love me some Keystone, and back in Ohio it's onlt $12.99 for a case of 30, while here in Mass it's like $14.99. Good stuff man!


I'm with you.. Keystone light is my staple, as I am cheap.. $13.99 for a 30 pack 
Scott


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

If only having a couple: Guinness (Preferably tap, can deal with the pub cans)
If having a couple more: Summit Extra Pale Ale
If having too many: Coors light:al


----------



## InBetweenTheLines (Jul 13, 2008)

Negra Modelo
Newcastle Brown Ale
Abita Amber

No order, they are all great beers and Abita is actually domestic made in LA. I like darker beers, smoother and just have more taste. Lite beer is just water with bubbles to me


----------



## FoZzMaN (Feb 25, 2008)

Too many to list them all - here are a few no one has mentioned (in this thread at least):

+ Abita TurboDog (hell, ANYTHING form these guys is gold, but this is my favorite)

+ Watney's Cream Stout (where Guiness is coffee/chocolate, this stuff is vanilla/caramel - not sure if it's still being imported)

+ Breckenridge Vanilla Porter (they have an Amber that's great also)

+ Brooklyn Chocolate Stout

+ Czechvar (supposed to be the "original recipe" for Budweiser - for my money, that's an insult to Czechvar)

+ Sam Adams has a Winter variety pack that's great - not just the Black Lager, but the Brown Ale & Old Fezziwig's sumpnerother (recommend skipping the cranberry lambic, especially if the Cherry Wheat is too fruity for you)

+ Ommegang's Rare Vos (hell, all their stuff is good too)


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I like Sweetwater 420


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd have to say London Porter or Gen. Washington Porter avail in Philly from Yards brewery...


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

The best beers I've had were both by the same company. Greene King Abbot Ale, flollowed closely by Greene King IPA. Both I drank on [lukewarm] tap in London almost a month ago, and god were they delicious. Dark, frothy, meaty ales. Unfortunately, there'll be none of that enjoyment in Colorado, so I have to settle for Beck's, Sam Adams, Heineken and other available beers.



Miami said:


> I have tried a couple differnt ones lately but I seem to like Peroni beer over others.
> 
> Anyome esle like Peroni?


I dig Peroni - it's on top of my foreign lagers list (Peroni, Heineken, Beck's, Stella Artois...). I drank it in London at the hotel or where I couldn't get an ale from a tap. The bar was 24/7, so I made a few visits. The overnight guy bought me a Beck's after a bit  "£3.00 per bottle? Eh, what the hell, I'm on vacation."

I didn't get to enjoy any German beers on my Lufthansa flight. The guy wouldn't give it.

"Ein Bier, bitte?"
"Nein, nein"
"Aw, ich bin 18 Jahre alt, und wir sind über Kanada, ja?"

Didn't work...


----------



## Dailong (Jul 6, 2008)

Yuengling. Great taste for the price. I used to drink Rolling Rock but I have stopped since the left Latrobe Pennsylvania and moved to New Jersey. I don't drink anything that comes from New Jersey.

Pham


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

M1903A1 said:


> Okocim green label.


I just tried this beer and its excellent....:tu


----------



## kugie (Aug 20, 2007)

Harpoon IPA
Home Brew
And for all Day Drinking Coors Lite


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

I am a fan of Heineken, Yuengling, Budweiser, Newcastle Brown, and Miller Light. Anything with a good taste and body are my favorites. I dont like the Sam Adams Cherry Wheat, it tasted too much like cherries. I would like to look into more Sam Adams brews and some smaller breweries. Has anyone tried the new Budweiser Ale?

---------------- Now playing: Little Texas - God Blessed Texas via FoxyTunes


----------



## Blazedup (Sep 3, 2008)

Pretty much anything from Stone. Just had the Epic 08-08-08, it was great! Youngs chocolate stout, Paulaner hefe, Alaskan smoked porter, Turbo Dog, and Stella are also consistant favorites of mine. :tu


----------



## cherrybomb (Aug 27, 2008)

In No neccessary order:

*1. Thomas Hardy's Rare English Ale.* For those of you who like to age cigars this is one for you.

Scarce, subtle and complex, Thomas Hardy's Ale is the beer enthusiast's equivalent of rare cognac. Bottle-conditioned to mature in the bottle like fine wine, this old ale/barley wine will improve with age for at least 26 years (and we're still counting!). Not for the faint of palate, especially when young and brash, maturity brings an elegance of flavors unmatched by any other beer-if you have the patience to cellar it for at least a decade

*2. Flying dog gonzo porter:*
Like Hunter S. Thompson...Gonzo Imperial Porter is deep and complex. This turbo charged version of the Road Dog Porter is mysteriously dark with a rich malty body, intense roasted flavors, and a surprisingly unique hop kick. With Gonzo weighing in at 9.2% ABV, it will bite you in the ass if you don't show it the proper respect.

*3. North Coast Old Rasputin stout*

*4. North Coast Brother thelonious belgian abbey ale*

5. For all you fat tire lovers!

*Ommegang abbey ale :*
Deep burgundy color with a big, fluffy head. Complex fruit aromas with a layered sweetness (honey, then caramel, then toffee) with a hint of licorice and chocolate. A big, rich, abbey-style ale that dries out nicely on the finish.
-chris


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

denverdog said:


> A lot of people have chimed in on the subject here - http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12834&page=17 . :tu PS: My all time favorite is Pliny the Younger.


Nice and pretty obscure; I've only seen Pliny at this great bar in the Redondo Beach Pier (called Naja's) that's got 77 beers on tap and about 30 Belgians in the fridge. You sure it's not 'Pliny the Elder' though? Great, hoppy beer.

My favorite's gotta be Chimay Blue or Duvel. Tripel Karmeliet's a winner too. Belgians all the way.


----------



## Beer Doctor (Jul 31, 2007)

I love almost anything by Capital Brewery, especially the Wisconsin Amber and Autumnal Fire. I also like Sprecher Special Amber. When I was in N.O. I really dug all the Abita beers.

http://www.capital-brewery.com/


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

For me it's either Guinness or Peroni. Peroni in the warmer months and Guinness any other time.


----------



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

gotta love me some hiney!


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Chimay Red.


----------



## smokinfish (Dec 20, 2007)

Ballast Brew Double Dorado, Stone Ruination , Arrogant Bastard Ale

Stone Cali-Belgique IPA



D


----------



## parrotheadduff (Jul 31, 2008)

Depends on the season. Summertime is definitely Sam Adams Summer Ale. Tuckerman's Pale Ale is a close second. Really any of the Sam Adams products or a Guiness, or a Stella Artois, or a BelHaven Scottish Ale. Are you sensing a trend?


----------



## alfbacca (Sep 3, 2007)

Hands down it's gotta be *Anchor Steam Summer Beer*.
But I can't leave out some of my other consistent ones:

Hoegaarden
Blue Moon
Great White
Stella


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Latley I have been liking Fat Tire, Boddingtons, Newcastle Brown, Youngs Double Chocolate Stout, and Alaskan Amber to name a few.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

alfbacca said:


> Hands down it's gotta be *Anchor Steam Summer Beer*.
> But I can't leave out some of my other consistent ones:
> 
> Hoegaarden
> ...


Allagash White would be right up your alley.


----------



## alfbacca (Sep 3, 2007)

Fistville said:


> Allagash White would be right up your alley.


Thanks for the tip. I'll make sure to look out for that one; the description on their website sounds good :tu


----------



## RockEStone (Aug 18, 2008)

I just started drinking Michelob's AmberBock. I really like this one.:tu


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Deschutes Brewing Co. Mirror Pond Pale Ale
Hoegaarden
Wittekerke 
New Glarus Spotted Cow
Delirium Tremens
Land Shark by Margaritaville Brewing Co.
Madonna white ale imported and only found in the DC area...so damned good it's sad


----------



## icurrie (Aug 25, 2008)

Guinness has to be No. 1, followed by Boddingtons and a lot of micro brews. One right here in Winnipeg is Half Pints. Very hoppy, nice aroma and huge bottles.


----------

